# Reality check



## IcemanSK (Jun 3, 2007)

I find no pleasure in this. I just hope his students see the reality that they've been duped. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QucOnlQW2nQ&mode=related&search=

If this has been posted before, please disregard.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 3, 2007)

Yea I've seen it before to bad he really believed his own hype.


----------



## Yeti (Jun 12, 2007)

I've seen it before too. 
I find it really funny that when he gets hit, you can absoultely see in his face that the pain is almost too much for him. Not that getting hit is fun, but for a "master", he should be able to take those kinds of blows. Of course it may just have been the shock of actually GETTING hit....


----------



## thetruth (Jun 13, 2007)

Theres another post on this I started ages ago called the $5000 challenge. I don't think the mma guy has ever earned such easy money

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------

